# Installare gnome da chroot

## lele_dj

Sul mio PC ho due HD e su uno di questi ho Gentoo con KDE, ora vorrei provare Gnome senza intaccare l'installazione già esistente ... per farlo ho installato Gentoo anche sul 2° HD ... ora vorrei installare Gnome-light, ma visto che non ho ancora installato xorg, lo vorrei fare dall'installazione kde...chrootandomi per poter utilizzare per lo meno internet mentre compilo gnome sull'altroHD ..... c'è qualche controindicazione o non c'è problema?

Se dovessi fare il chroot da KDE la procedura sarebbe uguale a quella con il livecd?

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

....oppure devo cambiare qualcosa?

----------

## djinnZ

va bene così. Io lavoro più o meno così per testare gli update e mi trovo benissimo (e non mi trovo il sistema bloccato quando capitano casini tipo l'aggiornamento ultimo di expat, dbus e simili).

Se vuoi un consiglio condividerei la dir /usr/portage (mount --bind /usr/portage /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage) così devi solo dare un emerge metadata invece del sync e riscaricare i pacchetti e potresti riciclare qualcosa già compilato (tipo xorg che non cambia) gestendo i pacchetti binari (ma se non ti senti sicuro non farlo, consideralo un suggerimento per quando ne saprai di più).

----------

## lele_dj

Grazie djinnZ .... 

.... anche per la dritta sulla condivisione della dir /usr/portage .... come dicì tu, il suggerimento lo tengo buono per quando ne saprò di più   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

portage condividilo pure, è difficile che ti possa creare veri problemi. Per i pacchetti binari (a meno che non fai come me che ho l'installazione di runtime con uguali impostazioni a quella in chroot) aspetta.

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Domandona: qual è il metodo migliore per testare gnome avendo già kde?

Chroot? O sullo stesso sistema usando magari due utenti separati? Un'altra installazione?

E poi, conviene o no provare gnome-light?

----------

## lele_dj

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Domandona: qual è il metodo migliore per testare gnome avendo già kde?
> 
> Chroot? O sullo stesso sistema usando magari due utenti separati? Un'altra installazione?
> ...

 

io  mi sono trovato bene usando il metodo descritto e te lo consiglio in quanto se alla fine dovessi decidere di non tenere gnome non devi ripulire il sistema visto che ti basterebbe cancellare i dati della nuova installazione di gnome .... in quanto a gnome-light .... alla fine ho installato molta roba per cui non è più molto light   :Laughing:  .... comunque per la cronaca dopo questa prova ho cancellato l'HD con kde ed ora sono passato definitivamente a gnome   :Wink: 

----------

